

A Message to Shareholders About Our New $70 Million Purchase of “Elevator Pass.” - thehigherlife
http://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/a-message-to-shareholders-about-our-new-70-million-purchase-of-elevator-pass

======
samfisher83
I actually chuckled.

